# 12x12x12 exo terra



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)

Hey what's up, this is my latest project. I'm a long time reef geek. Along side reefing I have four sugar gliders, mom, dad and the twins. I also have an old school hexagonal zoo med with two green tree frogs. A turtle pond outside, although the hawk's got two, so I'm down to one. (hawk's were my first guess). A project I was working on before this small exo terra is a 24x18x24 exo terra (soon to house a certain type of frog I've been eyeing). 
I started by cutting the background that the tank came with into three pieces, and ended up using the two outside pieces. Siliconed them to the backand side glass and used silicone w/coco fiber to fill in the rest. I used exo terra Bio Drain (lava rock) for the bottom 1.5 in. ABG mix for the substrate 2.5 in. Sphagnum on top of that with oak leaf litter on top of that. One cork tube 12" long cut in half long ways, one of those halves broke in two. Plants include; Ficus pumila 'Quercifolia', Ficus pumila Variegata 'Creeping Fig', Korean Rock fern, Neoregelia punctatissima 'Joao Marcio, a small piece of begonia from the tree frogs viv, Pleurothallis /determannii, and Condylago (Pleurothallis) / rodrigoi (flexuosa). For the light, I'm using something I've built for different reasons with saltwater aquariums, it has five 3 watt led's 2x10Kwhite, 2xred, 1xroyal blue running at 750mA (I used this light for my mangroves in my sump). Anyways thanks for looking and if you frog experts have any advicexperience please feel free. I do plan to use this little viv as a quarantine tank (<<--the reefer in me) when it comes to it.


----------



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)

This is something that helped me a lot with research.


----------



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)

Along with the dendroboard. The search bar is great.


----------



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)

Also want to thank Josh's Frogs these guys have great customer service. And Andy's Orchids for some really nice minis


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

You're gonna wanna replace that screen with glass and get better lighting. 10K is too high you need something more in the 6700k spectrum. 
You mention the leaf litter and neoregelia but I'm not seeing either lol. I would cut down on the sphagnum a bit. Some don't even use sphagnum under the leaf litter. I noticed when I do the leaf litter gets quite soggy. 

Quarantine tanks are very bare minimal so they can be cleaned really well if there is a contaminated frog or for use with different herps. Most just use plastic tubs with some plants they can discard. Viv is so small I'd be afraid to put anything in there long term. It's smaller than a 10 gallon (floor space).


----------



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)

Thanks for the reply and advice. 
This is it as of now.


----------



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)

Also the top does have glass. Perfectly cut. 
I really didn't know how much sphagnum to put in. It's really not that much, it's maybe one layer as thick as the moss is (if you can picture that).
As for the light it's done great with my mangroves, so I figured I'd try. The color K, is different than you think, as I put different colors together to get a certain spectrum.


----------



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)

Should I remove the sphagnum? 
TIA


----------



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)

Now that I figured out how to upload photos the right way, I want to redo this thread.


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

You could use it as a growout tank instead of quarantine. I think it's pretty nice looking. I don't think you need to take out the moss, but I would recommend more leaf littler (maybe smaller oak leaves since this is a relatively small tank).

Mike


----------



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)

tardis101 said:


> You could use it as a growout tank instead of quarantine. I think it's pretty nice looking. I don't think you need to take out the moss, but I would recommend more leaf littler (maybe smaller oak leaves since this is a relatively small tank).
> 
> Mike


I think a "grow out tank" better explains what I meant. Thanks for that. 

I have a few things just no idea where and how to use it.


----------



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)

I will add more leaf litter tonight


----------

